# kubota tractor



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

I am looking to get a Kubota Tractor L3800 HST with a loader on it with quick attach for Forks tires loaded with Cal. I haven't gone to look at it yet , they are 23,400 +tx with leasing options.

Do any of you have experience in using tractors for moving 4 way pallets ?

Is this going to be a bouncy thing ? The Kubota guys tell me if I lock the cruise on in low gear , it will crawl along and I won't have the jerky movements when going over rough terrain.

Thanks
Ben L


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

The cruise is just a manual lever, not good for much and dangerous on the road as it doesn't disengage when you hit the brakes.
As far as bouncy, I think anything will be bouncy, so going slow, in low gear is the way to go. Tractors down really have any suspension system so they can handle very large loads, but that makes them bouncy. I feel like I’ve been riding a bull all day when I spend all day on one. If you have any other use for a tractor, like bush hogging or tilling, it’s what I would get. I have a 3400 and the front end loader is one of the greatest tool on the planet!


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

Plowing snow is my other main reason .


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Fabricate a good set of forks for the rear and I think you will be very happy with the set-up.
As for speed, you will find out with use just how fast or slow you must travel.
Don't get the idea that you need to poke along. Usually the speed seems just about right.

For bees, I almost always use a forklift. But there are rare times that NOTHING is better for moving bees than a tractor.
Good luck with your new tractor!!


----------



## nwvandersys (Nov 20, 2012)

If you want something smooth DO NOT buy the L3800 HST, in fact DO NOT buy anything with a hydrostatic transmission :no: they shift so herky jerky the exact opposite of smooth. The last farm I worked at we had a Kubota with the HST; What a piece of garbage, and it wasn't used when we bought it. In my opinion they are just plain poorly engineered, we had alot of problems with them; and the controls are backwards from the factory:s. My opinion: buy something used. You couldn't make me own a Kubota; if one was given to me I would sell it to purchase something different. Just my experience and my $0.02. not sure if this helps at all.

Oh and the work around for using the manual RPM lever for travel is using the brake and the clutch in precarious situations.

Sys


----------



## ddb123 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not sure if the new emissions regulations are jacking up prices that much -- and I see that you are in Canada -- but last year I bought an L3540 HST with LA724 loader, loaded R4 tires, quick attach, heavy duty bucket, free delivery, and 50 hour service for just over $23k. I'm in MO, USA, where prices are usually low. If there's any way you can scoot across the border into the states, you might find a better deal. I know that area of the U.S. typically has higher prices as well, but that sounds crazy for an L3800. You might check a quote from Messick Equipment in PA. I recommend joining www.tractorbynet.com. I'm a member there and it is an amazing forum with many helpful members.

With HST you will have complete control over ground speed. HST is amazing for loader work. You can go as slowly as you like, so bouncing won't be a problem. Loaded tires will help against bouncing. 

I see from your facebook page that there is an old tractor with loader in the background, so maybe you already have experience in this area. If so, I don't mean to sound condescending!

I would say that the poster above had a rare lemon of a HST transmission, or perhaps not a HST at all since you don't "shift" with a HST. Go try them out for yourself and decide. I traded tractors in order to get a HST precisely because I wanted silky smooth control of the tractor, and every tractor with HST I tried was buttery smooth. Also, I've never seen a Kubota (or any other tractor) with "backwards" controls.


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

I own one, You couldn't take it away from me in a fight. NOTHING is better than the HST. Smooth, easy to use with a simple pedal, go from forward to reverse by simply moving my foot from the front to the back of the pedal. You may have had a bad one, but Kubota is the finest small tractor on the market. I only wish I had two....


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Harry, I sent you a PM about your rear 3 point forks a while ago.
Can you take a couple of photos of the set up for me?
I would like to make a set.


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

How about post some pictures of the 3 point forks on this thread. I'd like to see them too.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I think the reference to Kubota HST being jerky may be in reference to the GST transmission models. I have a 4610 GST and it is a hydraulically actuated 8 speed synchronized gear transmission; totally different than the hydrostatic infinitely variable HST.


----------



## dgl1948 (Oct 5, 2005)

I think you may find it a little on the small side. The 4600 would be a better choice. We use a John Deere 4520. It is about 58 hp. When you start lifting 4 way pallets a lot of the weight is out at the end of the forks. Wheel weights and or fluid in the tires is needed when handling pallets of honey.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

I have two of these. This one has a smoker holder.
I like to have as many options for moving bees as possible.
This set with the smoker holder is used on the back of my '42 Ford 2N, or my 52 Ford 8N.
If I have forklifts and tractors scattered all over the country, there is always one more option:
I can always unload the truck at home with the warehouse forklift and move them out into the back field with one of the Fords.
I have done this many times, usually late at night when I'm tired and want to just go home and call it quits for the night.

My other set is identical but no smoker holder.
My Massey has a holder:









For those of you interested in fabricating your own forks, the steel is 5/16" 2 x 4 tube.
Notice the gussets at the stress points.
5 fillet welds in the crotch of the fork and upright.
I have never run the calcs on these but they have lifted some tremendous weights with no problems.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

I just got back from the kubota dealership, they had some kind of demo day and the " Big Wigs" from Kubota were there offering insentives on new tractors, I think it's like 400.00 bucks off on top of whatever the dealership gives for a best price.
I got to try the tractor and all I can say is going from an old 1970's massey f tractor to a brand new Kubota is a bit of a jump and I can't believe how much farm tractors have changed over the years, I guess it is like lawn and garden , I am used to seeing things get junkier, I hope that tractors aren't like that !?

Very SMOOTH ! and I love the diesel it has in it, It has the LA524FL loader which lifts 1131 Lbs , typically a hive out in pollination coming back heavy would be what exactly ?? 110 lbs each MAX??

I have seen them after blueberries and some are kinda heavy , but I am open to suggestions on a 4 way pallet weight  

I have been researching tractors to death and this is a very big decision for us , I just hope it is the right one.

Ben


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

I like the smoker holder option !! :thumbsup:
Very good idea

Ben


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks Harry! Just what I needed.


----------



## dgl1948 (Oct 5, 2005)

Ben Little said:


> I just got back from the kubota dealership, they had some kind of demo day and the " Big Wigs" from Kubota were there offering insentives on new tractors, I think it's like 400.00 bucks off on top of whatever the dealership gives for a best price.
> I got to try the tractor and all I can say is going from an old 1970's massey f tractor to a brand new Kubota is a bit of a jump and I can't believe how much farm tractors have changed over the years, I guess it is like lawn and garden , I am used to seeing things get junkier, I hope that tractors aren't like that !?
> 
> Very SMOOTH ! and I love the diesel it has in it, It has the LA524FL loader which lifts 1131 Lbs , typically a hive out in pollination coming back heavy would be what exactly ?? 110 lbs each MAX??
> ...


Just remember when they say it will lift 1131 lbs, that is with the weight in tight to the loader, as they weight moves out to the end of the forks it reduces the lift a lot.


----------



## ddb123 (Jun 20, 2012)

dgl1948 said:


> Just remember when they say it will lift 1131 lbs, that is with the weight in tight to the loader, as they weight moves out to the end of the forks it reduces the lift a lot.


I believe that the 1131 lbs does not include the weight of the bucket or forks, either.


----------



## borada bee doc (Feb 6, 2010)

I tested out lifting capacity of a New Holland 3040 with a 250TL loader today. The specs state lift capacity of 1760# at the pivot pin and 1391# 19.7" forward of pivot pin. I was able to get full lift with 900# of sugar on a 35# pallet. The stated lift capacity includes the weight of the forks, quick attach plate, etc. Also, a pallet of bees has a center point approx. 24" in front of the back of the forks which is an additional 5" forward of the pivot point. I expect this will lift double pallets of medium weight hives but only single pallets of bees out of the almonds. (I run medium on shallow hives). Should also be good for brush hogging and leveling yards and maintaining roads. By the way, what is the best way to maintain a fire break? Had a field fire come to 1/4 mile of a yard this summer. Does anyone do more than brush hog and weedeater? Any tractor implement which would make this more efficient?


----------



## Bee Geek (May 4, 2013)

Fire break; I too have experience in this. I had a field fire come right up to my barn and bee yard. Luckily I had the box blade on my tractor at the time and the front loader, but a disc would have been better... But I kept the fire at bay by dropping the the front loader bucket and the box blade and scraped a path in front of the leading edge of the fire. It was effective in putting it out requiring a few passes. This was in the Fall when the vegetation was dry and a fire hazard. Now we grow Annual Rye to never allow a dry zone around the farm. When it get real bad with little rain, I disc a barrier as well, then seed it with Rye until rain germinates the Rye. So far it has worked. Thankfully I was home during my last experience.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Forgive me for veering off topic a bit but I have hundreds of 2 to 3" diameter, 5 to 10' tall trees and bushes that died in last years drought. Is there an attachment that might be used with a bobcat (or swinger) that would easily pull them out? I hate to cut or sheer them off because I want to replant in the same spots. I am sure I could come up with a cable/noose contraption but it would be a real PITA to loop it around each one under all the branches and then lift from directly above the loop. I am picturing in my mind something that squeezes the trunk harder as more lift pressure is applied. Does anything like this exist?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

But, of course, it's the tree terminator! Anyone ever use something like this? Wonder how they resisted the temptation to name it the "treeminator"?http://www.treeterminator.com/attachments/54-tree-puller.html


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is one possibility:
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200365514_200365514?cm_mmc=Google-pla-_-Grounds%20Maintenance-_-Weed%20Control%20%2B%20Brush%20Removal-_-119314&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=119314&gclid=CLnm5KHp3LkCFUmY4AodvTkAuQ

I would expect that soil type has an impact on how well you may be able to pull small trees with this tool.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

jim lyon said:


> Forgive me for veering off topic .............


Yeah, Jim.
After all, we are on a beekeeping forum talking about farm tractors.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

I found this older Kubota near me on autotrader, I know nothing about the model . I tried looking online for lifting capacities and nothing comes up for the model B1640a FEL

http://www.autotrader.ca/a/Kubota/4...9_7508121_/?ms=farm_equipment&showcpo=ShowCPO


----------



## borada bee doc (Feb 6, 2010)

The lifting capacity is usually listed for the loader, not the bare tractor, as different loader options are often available. The tractor does have a weight limit based on front axle strength, though often not listed. Also, many smaller tractors may not have reinforcement between the loader frame and rear axle, so rely on the transmission housing to resist the fulcrum force of a heavy lift. Some newer tractors do have what appears to be the proper reinforce frame (NH Boomer 40) but on closer inspection it is only thinwall square tubing. This Kubota looks like it has a structural frame underneath but seems very small.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

This page says a Kubota B1750 with a B1640 FEL loader has a lifting capacity of 640 lbs (at the pin):
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/001/2/6/1261-kubota-b1750-attachments.html


----------



## ddb123 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ben Little said:


> I found this older Kubota near me on autotrader, I know nothing about the model . I tried looking online for lifting capacities and nothing comes up for the model B1640a FEL
> 
> http://www.autotrader.ca/a/Kubota/4...9_7508121_/?ms=farm_equipment&showcpo=ShowCPO


That is incredibly cheap if it includes the backhoe.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

This is what my neighbour uses 

http://s1277.photobucket.com/user/IanSteppler/media/kabota_zpse3f80a40.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

3 point forks! http://www.edwards-equip.com/SiteDocuments/tp0405.pdf

http://www.agrisupply.com/product.a...1&zmap=72511&gclid=CNuM29eU6bkCFSho7AodHx8AVA


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh , I found out yesterday from the Kubota Dealer that the L3800 HST with the QA forks on it picking up a 4' x 4' pallet , without loaded tires or ballast weight, will pick up* 960 pounds*
and then the back end will start to lift a little bit 
So I decided it will do what I want it to and I am getting one.

Ben


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

An articulating tractor makes all the difference in bee yards, have you looked into one?


----------



## ddb123 (Jun 20, 2012)

Congratulations, they are nice tractors. You should post pictures of it in action ;-)


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

The R series kubotas are hard to find and more than a hummer bee new , so I went with something more universal .

I will post some pictures whenever I get it


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

ya, those would fetch a higher price, you will be happy with your choice.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

I have two of these. This one has a smoker holder.
I like to have as many options for moving bees as possible.
This set with the smoker holder is used on the back of my '42 Ford 2N, or my 52 Ford 8N.
If I have forklifts and tractors scattered all over the country, there is always one more option:
I can always unload the truck at home with the warehouse forklift and move them out into the back field with one of the Fords.
I have done this many times, usually late at night when I'm tired and want to just go home and call it quits for the night.


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## borada bee doc (Feb 6, 2010)

Might be useful to bring a 3-point fork, like Harry's, when placing bees in the orchards. Growers here want the hives spread through the rows and an extra set of forks with their hired guy and tractor could shorten the night's work. Wonder if one could fabricate a quick release pallet clamp to prevent spilling hives?


----------



## Gino45 (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a king kutter carry all (pto forks) that I use with my kubotas.
http://www.kingkutter.com/store-product.aspx?id=3406
Mine is a little bent up however, after my son used it for pushing stuff around.

As far as hydrostatic 'jerkiness', it's true that it will jerk if you don't come to a complete stop before going from forward to reverse, or vice versa. Other than that, they are very smooth. I guess it depends on how the operator 'operates'.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

This is an interesting idea http://materials-handling.apluswhs.com/pallet-trucks/all-terrain-gas-powered-pallet-trucks/


----------



## DaveMorris (Apr 26, 2013)

I think you'll like your Kubota L3800. That was the one I was contemplating buying, but then I decided maybe I was getting the cart a little before the horse, so I stepped down to a B2920 instead. I don't know what the post about the HST problems was all about, because that's the smoothest transmission you can get, and there's no shifting involved at all. I'm planning to get one of those King Kutter fork lift attachments for the 3 point hitch, and probably also a pallet fork for the loader, as others have done. Slapped a disc harrow and a seed spreader on it, and planted 6 acres of clover for the bees, too. The think barely sips diesel.


----------

